# turbo packages for zx300



## Scoterton (Jul 28, 2004)

Got a 2000 Nissan Maxima with the zx300 engine and need to know what turbo packages work well and for how much.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

with the WHAT engine?
what turbo packages?
just how much do you think they are?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

This is a joke?



...I hope?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Scoterton said:


> Got a 2000 Nissan Maxima with the zx300 engine and need to know what turbo packages work well and for how much.



no, you don't have the 300zx engine

you have the VQ30DE.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

...if you were serious...

300zx = V*G*30de and V*G*30de-TT engines
Maxima = V*Q*30de

Here are some VERY helpful threads pulled from Maxima.org:
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=327382 <---Cost of turbo
http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=53 <---for all turbo questions...just beware, don't say you have a 300zx engine or you will get flamed CRISPY.


----------

